# Talk about OLD SCHOOL! RF Collectors MUST SEE!



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

FOSGATE THE PUNCH PR2100 200 WATTS RMS AMP -EXTRA'S - eBay (item 150587770063 end time Apr-12-11 19:11:09 PDT)


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

audionutz said:


> FOSGATE THE PUNCH PR2100 200 WATTS RMS AMP -EXTRA'S - eBay (item 150587770063 end time Apr-12-11 19:11:09 PDT)



very interesting...never seen anything like it... I wonder what year it was made in


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I would guess early 80's, maybe 82-85 time period? TomTomjr is a member here (and on other forums), he could probably tell us. Heck, he probably owns 3-4 of those!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> I would guess early 80's, maybe 82-85 time period? TomTomjr is a member here (and on other forums), he could probably tell us. Heck, he probably owns 3-4 of those!


I must be missing something but it just looks like the Fosgate punch series around 78-79 I saw and drooled over when I was a kid.
I loved the leds in the pre-amp in an operating display model at Bill's Records and Tapes in Phoenix, AZ. 
I also remember debating where to mount that large amp in my hatchback 75 Nova.
I think the 200w unit was the highest output model for that series.
I remember some friends using this amp to power Jensen 6x9s and it being incredibly loud and clear.
Great stuff considering it was likely developed around 75-76.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## techdude99 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, I thought I'd seen all the old school designs. Very cool!


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

Way before my time hahaha


----------



## ESW (May 15, 2009)

I had a similar amp like this one but slightly smaller. I put it out for display along with other vintage car audio equipment at the store I worked at before in Seattle and one day while visiting I noticed it was gone. That was the only thing missing, everything else was still there but my amp.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I contacted the seller.
He said they were an old couple and that it was their son's.
They know nothing about it and coudn't tell me if it worked or not.
They just said it looked like it was in great condition.
Sold for $78.00+shipping.
If it was to someone on this forum, hopefully they can tell us if it's a doa or that it works and got a great deal.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

